# i am looking for something



## darkenedwizkid (Jul 10, 2008)

can anyone send me a picture of a camo pattern im looking for it is a camo pattern of little womento put on my 1995 army jeep can someone please send me a picture of the pattern or tell me a site i could find one?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Njaco (Jul 10, 2008)

Here it is. But of course being camouflage, its hard to see.

.

.


.


.

.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## DOUGRD (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh that's cold Chris, really cold.


----------



## <simon> (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2008)

Don't be so cruel Chris. 
You could put the khaki colour though.....


BTW Welcome to the hell Darkenedwizkid.


----------



## darkenedwizkid (Jul 11, 2008)

can someone just keep on the topic that i put geeeeeeeeeeeeeesh


----------



## joy17782 (Jul 11, 2008)

chris thats a good camo pattern, now we all know why camo was invented !!!!!!!!


----------



## pete_madi (Jul 12, 2008)

i went to buy some camo clothing but coldn't find it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 12, 2008)

darkenedwizkid said:


> can someone just keep on the topic that i put geeeeeeeeeeeeeesh



Jeeze Kid, chill out!

You are going to get some help, have a sense of humor allright!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 12, 2008)

There are a ton of different camouflage patterns for different environments. Old, or new, American or foreign? Arctic, desert, woodland? Old style, or digital? You see, asking for a camo pattern is not a simple request


----------



## Marcel (Jul 12, 2008)

darkenedwizkid said:


> can someone just keep on the topic that i put geeeeeeeeeeeeeesh



Ah, nice attitude you have here.. I guess you're 10 years old?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 14, 2008)

Come to think about it.....where's flyboy?


----------



## Njaco (Jul 15, 2008)

Probably schools out and he doesn't have access to the library computer. Miss him.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2008)

You Guys.......


----------



## d21212 (Jul 15, 2008)

Here ya go. 
camo patterns - Google Search

I think you'll have to paste that into your browser. Maybe not. 
Don
Baltimore
_Home of the mighty B-26_


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 15, 2008)

Someone post that damn Marine MH-53 with the naked woman desert camo. I'll try and find it. Maybe he'll say thank you.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 15, 2008)

Here ya go kid... And don't tell your Mom.

The last pic is with the full French Alizee cloaking device during a beach landing.


----------

